# New Tivo?



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

I want to get the new TIVO but am having trouble convincing the wife we need one. We currently have an RCA DVR 80 which is getting close to 8 years old. It is slowing down a lot. When you go to now playing it takes 1-2 min ( seemingly) to open an episode and play it.
Any ideas on how long Direct TV will be offering the new TIVO?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

No-one knows how long a product will be available. I guess you canget one until just after people stop buying them or it gets superseded by something else (which probably amounts to the same thing).


----------



## Greco (Jul 11, 2012)

yes hi i am new


----------



## Greco (Jul 11, 2012)

oh wait this isn't asking if i'm new here.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DirecTV just started offering the THR22 nationwide in February. It's a bit too soon to be asking questions about end-of-life for it. It would be nice to think that TiVo software is being adapted to a newer DirecTV hardware platform, but I doubt it - the THR22 performs well compared to the newest DirecTV boxes. The features it is missing could be added with a software update (not that I have any indication that will happen.)


----------



## echoout (Sep 9, 2007)

I just cancelled Directv upon installation here in Austin when the installer arrived without a Tivo and the information that they are no longer available. After much ado, Directv agreed and sent me packing.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Someone on the DirecTV end is confused.


----------



## echoout (Sep 9, 2007)

The installer said the equipment depot officially stopped carrying Tivos a month ago because they are "no longer available in our market". At least two reps at Directv said that was wrong but after more investigation agreed that there's no way I could get one, drop-shipped or otherwise. And that if I did get one that they would not "service" it. I threatened to cancel and they offered some pretty deep discounts but refused to budge on the whole Tivo subject.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

echoout said:


> The installer said the equipment depot officially stopped carrying Tivos a month ago because they are "no longer available in our market". At least two reps at Directv said that was wrong but after more investigation agreed that there's no way I could get one, drop-shipped or otherwise. And that if I did get one that they would not "service" it. I threatened to cancel and they offered some pretty deep discounts but refused to budge on the whole Tivo subject.


Total BS. Makes no sense.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Total BS. Makes no sense.


Actually, based on my experiences with directv... It makes total sense for them to not make sense. They've done this type of thing with me several times.


----------



## GeoFan (Jul 30, 2012)

I have seen others who wrote that DirecTV have in the past had database problems in the supply system, claiming TiVo not available. You may happen to find a way around it if you can get to speak with the right supervisor. There are also 3rd party solutions, try weaknees.com


----------



## bcappel (Nov 8, 2003)

echoout said:


> The installer said the equipment depot officially stopped carrying Tivos a month ago because they are "no longer available in our market". At least two reps at Directv said that was wrong but after more investigation agreed that there's no way I could get one, drop-shipped or otherwise. And that if I did get one that they would not "service" it. I threatened to cancel and they offered some pretty deep discounts but refused to budge on the whole Tivo subject.


Just thought I'd throw in my two cents here, in that you really shouldn't knock yourself out trying to get one, IMHO.

I'm actually getting rid of mine....I was disappointed within a couple days of having it, but waited a long time to see if it would improve. It hasn't. Sad to say but the new DirecTV/Tivo experiment is a failure. Their in house equipment is better now, it seems. Quite sad.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

I wonder if I'm getting the run around from DTV.
They are offering me a HD DVR at no cost but want $118 for the TIVO. They are both listed at $199 on the website.
I'm a long time customer (8 + years) and this is the best they can do?
They are also charging $5 for the TIVO and $10/ month for HD.
If I have to pay them $118 for the new TIVO I want the ability to get a lifetime subscription for the TIVO instead of $60/year I will pay DTV.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

That's a pretty good deal - I wasn't offered an discount and I've been with DirecTV longer.

There is no lifetime service available. $5/mo is what you will pay unless you had grandfathered lifetime service from 2004.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks,
maybe I should pull the trigger on this deal.
About my old TIVO which has lots of archived content. When I take it out of DTV service, how can I still view it's content? Will it still operate without any satellite input. Will it hang up when powering up.

Sorry for the basic questions.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, you can watch programs recorded on the old TiVo without it being connected to satellite service. When it starts saying "searching for satellite". press the TiVo/DirecTV button to go to the menus.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------

